# Schluchtensteig - Fahrbar?



## Surfjunk (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, habe gerade einen netten Bericht über den Schluchtensteig gelesen und mir Auf 4-Season TV einen kleinen Film angesehen. 
Sieht ja traumhaft aus bei euch. 

Jetzt stellt sich mir als erstes die frage ob ich dort fahren darf oder ob der explizit für Biker gesperrt ist?
Und das nächste wäre ob es einigermaßen fahrbar ist?
Das dort trage uns schiebe Passagen bei sind ist mir schon klar nach dem Film. Finde ich aber auch ansprechend. 
Wie sieht es dort mit kleinen Übermachtung aus?
Sind die Ranger dort scharf oder kann man sich mal in eine Schutzhütte niederlassen oder ein kleines Tarp aufstellen ohne gleich erschossen zu werden? Ich denke mal das ich ein oder vielleicht auch zwei Übernachtung machen werde. 

Bin für jede Info dankbar


----------



## Waldgeist (20. Oktober 2011)

Der Schluchtensteig ist nicht fahrbar, da dies ein Naturschutzgebiet ist und daher nur für Wanderer erschlossen ist Link hierzu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Waldgeist. 
Die Seite hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen. 
Leider Null Bike Info drauf. 
Wie ist den die Gesetzeslage bei euch im Schwarzwald?
Bei uns sind Naturpfade generell befahrbar so lange sie nicht explizit für Biker geschlossen sind. 
Aber aus deinen Worten lese ich das wohl im Schluchtensteig ein rigoroses Verbot herrscht. 

Schade eigentlich. 
Optisch ist das echt der Bringer!
Hätte dort gern eine Lightpacking Tour durch gemacht.


----------



## günzi (22. Oktober 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wie ist den die Gesetzeslage bei euch im Schwarzwald?


wennst dich danach richtest, kannst nirgendwo fahren, wo man ein MtB wirklich braucht.
Aber den Schluchtensteig fahren? Ich würd dir raten, schau dir zu Fuss mal das Stück durch die Wutachschlucht von der Schattenmühle bis zur Wutachmühle an, dann kannst für dich entscheiden, ob du's mal mit dem Bike machst oder nicht, aber auf gar keinen Fall am WE! Da bist du nämlich nach spätestens einer halben Stunde entnervt oder von zornigen Rotsocken erschlagen. Sinn macht's IMHO absolut keinen, und den optischen Bringer kannst du da sowieso nur zu Fuss goutieren. Lass die Wanderer da mal in Ruhe!

Alternativ fahr den Querweg Freiburg-Bodensee(Markierung weiß-rote Raute auf gelbem Grund), da hat's auch einige nette Trails dabei und ist insgesamt nicht so kritisch wie der Schluchtensteig.
glG vom See und lass nicht zuviele Teile im Wald liegen!


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Oktober 2011)

He günzi, danke für deine Einschätzung.
Hab mir mittlerweile etwas mehr über den Schluchtensteig angesehen und gelesen.
Ich bin auch leider zu dem Schluss gekommen das dort fahren keinen Spass machen würde auf Grund der Wanderer. Da würden dann doch zuviel Engpässe und Schlüsselstellen sein wo es wohl zu Ärger führen würde.

Aber nicht schlimm, fahre jetzt noch Kurzfristig in den nächsten 2 Wochen die Hermannshöhen ab. Dort ist alles legal und auch näher zu mir dran.

Ich werde mit meinem Sohn den Schluchtensteig aber Wandern im nächsten Jahr, das steht fest.
Das Schauspiel möchten wir uns nicht entgehen lassen.

Gruß aus dem (aktuell) sonnigen OWL


----------



## Brödsböd (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin begeisterter Mountainbiker aber mit dem Rad hat man in der Wutachschlucht echt nix verloren. Abgesehen von den zahlreichen Wanderen ist der Weg dort mit dem Rad auch recht gefährlich, es gibt häufig Abhänge mit Stahlseile zum Festhalten und der Boden ist aufgrund der Feuchtigkeit in der Schlucht extrem rutschig. 
Wandern kann man dort aber prima, nur NICHT am Wochenende!!! Du wirst von Horden mit Nordic-Walkingstöcken quasi totgetreten! Ich habs ausprobiert - man muss sich da regelrecht durchschlagen!!!


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (27. Oktober 2011)

Naja,
Wutachschlucht und gefährlich:
Es gibt halt etliche verblockte Stellen, ein paar sind sogar nass und rutschig. Aber unfahrbar? Eher langweiliger geworden, nachdem man für die Wanderermassen einige schöne Abschnitte in den Wänden verbreitert hat.
Echtes Argument sind die vielen Wanderer. und Wandergruppen:
Also wirklich lieber laufen und dass unter der Woche und/oder bei mäßigem Wetter. Es lohnt sich.
Schade ist, dass damit auch ein Teil des Querwegs nicht fahrbar ist und Alternativrouten etwas spärlich sind.


----------



## Tristero (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab in diesem Forum mal was dazu geschrieben, ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her. Einfach mal Wutachschlucht und meinen Nick googlen.

P.S.: Hermannsweg hab ich neulich gemacht. Ist super! Und schön trocken zur Zeit, war eben noch drauf.


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Oktober 2011)

Gefunden 

So mal alles durch jetzt. 
Das rundet mein Bild von er Aktion ab. 

Wir werden dort Wandern. Aber Mtb ist dort nicht Spaßig. 

Dann nochmal für deinen Post Tristero


----------

